# Pinfish Trap?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been looking for a pinfish trap and just can't seem to find one with a bait well and two doors for the fish to go into and of course a door to empty the fish, about what size should I be looking for? Any help would be greatly appreciated or if anyone has one for sale I'd be glad to take a look at it thanks!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Outcast sells pinfish traps in 3 different sizes.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

O do they really awesome well thanks man I'm going to go by there tomorrow and check them out much appreciated.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Np =)


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

Check out catchlivebait.com great traps only one door on the one I have.


----------

